# Post Your Theme Song



## moon

me, to a t


----------



## jtbeachbum

I'm thinking this does me nicely right now. I hope this works.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

I'm making my own decisions
I like playing with danger and fear
Don't try to change my mind
You know I'm one of a kind
Ain't gonna change my bad behaviour

All my life, I've been over the top
I don't know what I'm doing, all I know, is I don't wanna stop
All fired up, I'm gonna go 'til I drop
You're either in or in the way, don't make me, I don't wanna stop​


----------



## Korvyna

This is how I have been lately....


----------



## wolfberry

This song is one of my favourites. Fleetwood Mac are one of my favouritest bands in the world! I was listening to them all last summer, so they remind me of Limousin. Also Gypsy, Rhiannon, Family Man.

But the song which really is me is I Am The Walrus and it's been my song since I was eight years old. I have vivid memories of reading The L Shaped room and eating peanuts and listening to I Am The Walrus and it's a very good song even if it hadn't been 'my' song for so long.


----------



## Narrator

It tends to go with the signature.


----------



## saynomore

An anthem of mine


----------



## Raakakaakao




----------



## Karen

This has been my theme song since it first came out.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

this pumps up my ego.


----------



## Xplosive

Nas - Hero


----------



## Third Engine

Nirvana is probably my favorite band of all time


----------



## BudaRhythmic

edit-oh damn it worked. awesomeness

they got other songs which are more bumpin than this one, but this ones lyrics are the closest to being my theme song. its so hard to pick just one >.o


----------



## archangelic peon




----------



## Aerorobyn




----------



## Munchies

im no moderator but this is def the wrong place to put this thread lol


----------



## Jib




----------



## Lilsnowy

My theme song. Describes how I feel.






 My 'happy' song! Describes what I really like.


----------



## Korvyna

=D


----------



## Marino




----------



## Allegorist

YouTube - The Big Comfy Couch - Intro
Nostalgia. ♥


----------



## bionic

LOL wiona <33 :crazy:


----------



## MNiS

Nice! Well continuing on the retro theme I have new theme song. There are later adaptations of the song that are arguably better but I like the original. :happy:

YouTube - Duke Ellington - It don't mean a thing (1943)


----------



## bionic

If we're bringing it old school then here is mine: 

YouTube - B.B. King & Buddy Guy - I Can't Quit You Baby


----------



## JTG1984

YouTube - Nas - Hate Me Now


----------



## Scruffy

YouTube - Sonic Youth - Disappearer (director's cut)

The coasting vibe is pretty descriptive of me, not looking back. Pushing forward, perhaps too much.


----------



## Black Rabbit

YouTube - Kanye West Feat GLC & Consequence - Spaceship - Official Music Video (Good Quality)



In a way this song kind of describes me. Despite current situations and setbacks I relentlessly pursue my goals.


----------



## Drewbie

My theme song.


----------



## L'Empereur

YouTube - Star Wars- The Imperial March (Darth Vader's Theme)



:dry:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

lol...
*Lucky Twice - lucky*
YouTube - ? [Forward Go!] ?
...yeah ok I know this is the third time I've posted this video but well.... that's just how much I love it. roud:


----------



## Galaris

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9CnuqNKOYE 

_I guess some kids are just born with tragedy in their blood, 
I try to wash this away, 
I wanna cleanse your veins, 

I can help you see the light out of your despair, _ _
You tie the rope, I'll kick the fucking chair, 

I feel the malice in my veins, _ _
My heart swells with hatred in your name, 
And when you've got nothing to turn black and blue, 
You've still got Hell to look forward to, 

You've still got Hell, _ _
You've still got Hell, 
When you've still got Hell, 

I will dance on your grave, _ _
I will dance on your fucking grave, 
I will dance on your grave, 
I will dance on your grave, 

Oh, when you're blessed with a grave to call your own, _ _
In my mind you'll be six feet closer to your home, 
Your eulogy will be music, 
Your eulogy will be music to my ears, 

Oh, yeah, _ _

I can help you to see light out of your despair, _ _
You tie the rope, I'll kick the fucking chair, 

I feel the malice in my veins, _ _
And my heart swells with hatred in your name, 
And when you've got nothing to be black and blue, 
You've still got Hell, 
You've still got Hell to look forward to, 

Black and blue, _ _
Black and blue, 

I have never really fucking cared, _ _
Tie the rope, I'll kick the fucking air
I have never really fucking cared, 
Tie the rope, I'll kick the fucking chair, 
Let's go_​ 
​


----------



## Danse Macabre

I hope no one else has already posted this... <.<
But the amount of nights and days I've listened to this on repeat in a trance like state is insane. I totally identify with the lyrics...

Especially the part where she says "It's alright, it's alright, it's alright it's alright - no one's got it all". How many times have I said that to myself over and over again xD
And just the line "I am the hero of this story I don't need to be saved" is gorgeous.. it's ust how I feel 
Hero by Regina Spektor


----------



## CrazyDana

Paparazzi Lady GAGA


----------



## Iggy Hazard

When I'm feeling particularly INTJish.


----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## Devilsapple

YouTube - Combichrist | Without Emotions


YouTube - MINISTRY- Thieves.wmv

YouTube - Thrill Kill Kult - A Daisy Chain 4 Satan


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Throwing Muses, "Colder," from their album "House Tornado." There aren't any decent quality video clips on Youtube, so here's a link to an mp3.

http://cowsarejustfood.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/01-colder.mp3

Lyrics that fit my life, written by Kristin Hersh:

_They took a picture,
And from this cold lightning, living me through
So I feel like an alarm clock.
Fire came from my mouth, it's pushing me around.
And I'm not loving, I'm not hating, I'm not relating.
I'm losing my friends and my young dreams.
That was vicious air, spilled in my face out of love.
And out of love...

Keep walking.
If I did the same thing 500 times,
Could you see it in the dark?
I trust the weather.
I try to make the bodies give me strength.
Do we see them in the yard?
Who cares if they're rolling in bed?
There's only darkness upstairs...
Does love sit cold 'til you put it somewhere?
Do objects spit it at your heart?
I don't see that anymore.
I'm colder and colder and colder._


----------



## OctoberSkye

It's sad, really.

YouTube - a-ha velvet (music video)


----------



## Midnight Rambler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ISLeHByD-I&feature=related


Oh yea!!:laughing:


----------



## SlowPoke68

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmOnKmtiiH0


----------



## ZC Carbon




----------



## Hemoglobin

YouTube - Porcelain And The Tramps - King Of The World


----------



## Mantis

that video has been deleted.


----------



## Mantis

the ultimate INTP theme.


----------



## Mantis

then, depending on my mood:

ecstatic:






"Because the world is round it turns me on
Because the world is round...aaaaaahhhhhh

Because the wind is high it blows my mind
Because the wind is high......aaaaaaaahhhh

Love is all, love is new
Love is all, love is you

Because the sky is blue, it makes me cry
Because the sky is blue.......aaaaaaaahhhh

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh.... ":crazy:


on the verge of a revolutionary breakthrough:


----------



## Neon Knight

This one is my current favourite but it changes a lot being such a music buff that I am:


----------



## L'Empereur

Uh uh uh


----------



## limelight3

:crazy: haha I'm joking. (kinda....)

No, I LOVE this song.


----------



## MisaTange

limelight3 said:


> YouTube - Mr. Roger's Neighborhhod Intro


...How nostalgic...

Anyway, back on topic...

It changes depending on my mood, but when I'm fine/normal, this is the song:






Some Engrish in there, but I think it's understandable...


----------



## Lullaby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyVgHeiMQSU

And if I woke up a 20-year-old guy tomorrow, this would be my theme song:
YouTube - Hollywood Undead - Everywhere I Go (Rock Remix) HIGH QUALITY

I'd be such a delicious little alcoholic manwhore. roud: <3


----------



## Miasmatic Domino

YouTube - The Crystal Method - Bad Stone

YouTube - Street Fighter IV OST - (USA) Drive-In At Night Stage Theme

And the one in my profile. Hehe.


----------



## Jojo




----------



## Pachacutie

maybe. this is hard.


----------



## Slider

It's difficult to pick one song. I'm complicated.


----------



## The Great One




----------



## Immemorial




----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Knives




----------



## PulpFictionFan

YouTube - Like A Boss (ft. Seth Rogen) - Uncensored Version

YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Bad


----------



## The Great One

PulpFictionFan said:


> YouTube - Like A Boss (ft. Seth Rogen) - Uncensored Version
> 
> YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"
> 
> YouTube - Michael Jackson - Bad


I'd say that your style is more this...

YouTube - Geto Boys - Die Motherfucker

YouTube - Push It To The Limit (Scarface) - Paul Engemann


----------



## jack in the box

YouTube - Hole-Northern Star


----------



## Hiccups24-7

YouTube - Tripping Daisy - Trip Along


----------



## Columbine

YouTube - New Order - Temptation [Live in Glasgow]


----------



## Raichan




----------



## OctoberSkye




----------



## Thrifty Walrus




----------



## Nostalgic

This thread needs to be resurrected, because it's too good to let die.


----------



## pretty.Odd

and


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Sheppard

Translated from German into English. Maybe one of these days I'll take the extra effort to make the translation more poetic 

Turn off your reflectors, Falcon
This is not the place for reflections
Let me manage your world for a while
give yourself to me totally
until within you I am finally alone with yourself
You cannot run from your lesson
If you face me or not
You can run from all, but not from yourself
You keep blabbering as if your life depended on it
and all happiness in this world was dependant on your ego

you want to be a hero
your card house collapses
because your world can only be a reflection of yourself
you are, alone, only half a man
imperfect
and the voices in your head are legion
but don't forget
before the fall comes pride
and after the fall lessons in humility

kneel, nothing
and thank this world, that gives you a home
that keeps you alive
and then rise, prince
use your powers well
take the lessons of life in humility

it is your choice if this is paradise or hell
for you are the creator of this world even while being a part of it
you are responsible for everything in your life
and for a piece of the heart to all people close to you
and if you still feel like someone who has lost everything
and give god the blame just for being born
then it is time that someone grabs you by the collar
shakes you and says that he'll only say it once

you want to be a hero
then stand up for this world
and let love be the reflection of yourself
it is your lifes goal that you love it aswell
and you will conquer your ego with ease if you surrender it
you have sworn to love and you have the courage
you will be born anew through lessons in humility

kneel, nothing
and thank this world, that gives you a home
that keeps you alive
and then rise
use your powers well
take these lessons of life in humility

I feel weak and tired, as if I hadn't slept for days
so I stayed awake and practiced punishing myself
he, who was once so big
ends as court jester
but I rise
I strive for the light
feel like a new being that for the first time speaks
I am ready to hear what life has to tell me
to experience insight
that you have at the end of all questions
to maintain this state
and to let everything flow
to experience the freedom
to grasp the unity
losing all fears
I have reached my goal
I feel the power within me that equals that of the universer
what life has given every being
flows through my veins like high power current

[ x 2 ]
And I will be the hero of my world
I'm fight for your souls you're no longer alone
all rules and barries fall away
and I see what I still have to resolve and deal with
I pray a last "I forgive you"
and a "I'm sorry"
to resolve the past


----------



## FreeSpirit




----------



## Ontheroadway

.


----------



## Frosty




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## Simplify




----------



## suicidal_orange

I was assigned this song by my stoner friends at uni because the bouncy beat reminded them of my walking style, which mirrors the content of the video. I'm not sure if they had any idea how much I agree with the meaning of the lyrics...





Unfortunately I don't care much for the actual music part :mellow:


----------



## 1987

Generally:






When I'm being failtastic:


----------



## silmarillion

Among others :wink:


----------



## tuna

Let's live our lives heroically, let's live them with style.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Rim said:


>


counter phobic 6! ^v^


----------



## LibertyPrime

Swordsman of Mana said:


> counter phobic 6! ^v^


:O this gave me a good idea! I never had a debate about this topic before!  phobic or counter phobic.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Rim said:


> :O this gave me a good idea! I never had a debate about this topic before!  phobic or counter phobic.


phobic/counterphobic is not a temperament trait, it's a response to a temperament trait and is a preference that can change.


----------



## chill.take.over




----------



## Loki Grim

*In a good mood*






*In a bad mood*


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

This is the only one for me.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## bionic




----------



## caramel_choctop

Simon & Garfunkel, always.


----------



## Thalassa

This is my theme song because I identify with Lily Allen and her snarky humor, I like the video where she rides 'round town on a bike and watches people and eats cakes and hangs out in a park and relate to it(the YouTube selection of her videos were lacking in audio quality, sorry), and all that jazz. I don't live in London, but I live in L.A., so okay!


----------



## VenusianMizu

I'm in a dark place right now and have been for a couple of years. This song really describes what it's like for me. Even after I come out of this dark place, I think I'll still relate to this song.


----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## C6RUSA

Mine is just the best damn theme song ever, I was 2 when i first heard it, it must've made an impression after all these years


----------



## blkrbt

Set to one of the best movies ever made and just happens to be my theme song... It's what I try to remind myself everyday.


----------



## Pig_Destroyer




----------



## Abx




----------



## Ćerulean

I suppose this is mine by default.


----------



## braverip




----------



## Frosty




----------



## Flatlander

What my theme song is changes from time to time - it's a song that embodies my pondering.

For a little while it's been this:






The interpretation I prefer is not quite as flourished. I tried to find it, but couldn't.


----------



## bob_toeback

Obviously:


----------



## BlissfulDreams

These two songs are pretty much the soundtrack to my life and the lyrics really resonate with me.

When I'm feeling optimistic:






When I'm feeling very depressed:


----------



## Elfhunter57




----------



## emberwing




----------



## Apdenoatis

I might have seemed like a depressed teenager in some of my posts, but I'm not _usually _like that.


----------



## Planisphere

My theme song since high school; my ISFP friend agreed and not much has changed since then (except I matured, but whatever):


----------



## Antichrist

Sexy, suit-wearing intellect has arrived.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdYIo-uVtKs&feature=player_detailpage#t=68s

It's best to take the song out of context >_>


----------



## Rauder




----------



## Stufreddy




----------



## Yomotsu Risouka

Better idea.





[/video]


----------



## CoakJoints

cuz im gangsta like that son!


----------



## Subtle Murder

Haha. This is totally me.






Especially this version sung by Jim Carrey


----------



## nuue

I have a funny one that totally doesn't relate to my life.
When I was 3, I rode in my dad's Z-28 Camaro all wearing pink with my sunglasses on in my booster seat, the T-top down.... and that's when my father introduced me to rock 'n roll.

I came in the house wiggling and repeating over and over for an entire hour "I'm bad to the bone.... bad to the bone..." XD

So it became my song. And it's stuck with me all these years. <<






Although if you mean a relate-able song that is totally like me and I feel it all 100%... I'd have to think about that for a bit.


----------



## Kito

I have @refugee to thank for this! It fits like a glove.


----------



## Nostalgic




----------



## Ntuitive

yeahhh MY FAV. I was obsessed with TMNT when I was a kid.  haha.


----------



## Rocksteady

I would consider this my theme song. My mind the wanders aimlessly unless it is something I'm mildly interested in.


----------



## Robert Girghescu




----------



## Carmine Ermine

In my head when I invented the name Carmine Ermine:-


----------



## Chascoda




----------



## Starlequin




----------



## Remedium

I'm not a war enthusiast of any kind, I just thought the video would make it more enjoyable and memorable..


----------



## platorepublic

I'm not sure what a theme song is, but I am really digging this song at the moment:


----------



## Iridescent

Stay out of my territory.


----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## LennyTheFilly




----------



## Dauntless




----------



## phony

The profound lyrics represent who I am as a person.


----------



## SkyRunner

This is my theme song today. I was downstairs, talking to my reflection, and ended up ranting about childrens' shows on TV. I think spending the week in my house in front of my computer is starting to get to me. :tongue:


----------



## Helios

God bless the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Inveniet

From the amount of people I've been involved with on some level,
this should be quite fitting as a theme song of my life.


----------



## Dashing

Took me a while to decide.


----------



## Devalight

I don't have a single theme song, but this is one of them:


----------



## rarelyrachel

My theme song changes on occasion, by this is it as of now.


----------



## Mammon

Burried under;


----------



## Bricolage

Just replace anything that sounds like "Snoop Dogg" with "unctuousbutler" and this should work. :crazy:


----------



## Wellsy

LET'S FUCK SHIT UP WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
I feel good!


----------



## Mashidar

Wellsy said:


> LET'S FUCK SHIT UP WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> I feel good!


I still think of this when I see you post


----------



## Wellsy

Mashidar said:


> I still think of this when I see you post
> 
> 
> * *


I can dig that, often I get that tune in my head but i only know the main chorus of 'Raindrops keep falling on my head'
If only I dress that cool and old timey


----------



## Vanishing Point




----------



## DemonAbyss10

Current song based upon how my life and shit has been?


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Probably "Shake It Out" by Florence + The Machine.


----------



## Vianna




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

19 years old and I still express myself with Linkin Park.


----------



## Naught

or


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

Aaliyah's "Hot Like Fire" Remix would be my all time THEME SONG ;-)

She is the MOST Beautiful African-American Woman that I have ever seen

Whether it's a House Party and/or Block Party, Ladies keep it HOT LIKE FIRE <3






"Kiss, Kiss and KISS AND KISS AND KISS" ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Eros_Passion

Run until the peace comes back. . .


----------



## TriggerHappy923




----------



## rubber soul

I swear in my past life, I was a frontman for a punk band.


----------



## Who




----------



## Admiral Ackbar Cereal




----------



## Doc Dangerstein

I could choose something more gender appropriate, yes this really captures the essence of my mind when I'm at my best.






Sadly my present reality is closer to this. I love Trent but Amanda a muse closer to my heart.


----------



## heyariwhatsup




----------



## CaptSwan

It depends on the mood, but like 95% of the time is this one:


----------



## Antipode




----------



## Alumina




----------



## sinshred

Angry : Whitechapel - I, Dementia




Happy : Hollywood Undead - Everywhere I Go 




Calm : John Mayer - Gravity


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## koenigscat

I like anthems to be energetic


----------



## Momentz




----------



## DevilishlyAngelic

I feel like this song just suits me I don't care if I am happy, sad, mad, or calm this is the song for me.


----------



## chicklit




----------



## Ritual

:mellow:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Mousike said:


>


Daria?

as for my theme song..so like a song that fits my situation
ok got it


----------



## Faunae




----------



## OneCoffeePlease

This is my theme song on tequila:






This is my theme song when I meet a vibrant ENFP:






This is me when I'm in my zone:






And my general day to day song:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Waiting on the world to change would be the song that I relate to when thinking about that kind of stuff
so it would be my general theme song if I was to have one






Age of Worry by John Mayer is another kind of anthem for me






Eternal Life by Jeff Buckley basically shares my view with all that politic/war/human nature crap






and this song






I could probably add more but I decided not to


----------



## eydimork

Nirvana - You Know You're Right


----------



## Lexicon Devil

John Mayer--Good Love is on The Way


----------



## cannamella

Peacetime Resistance by Kings of Convenience


----------



## Aha

Ne-Fe





Ne-Ti:


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## chicklit




----------



## Off The Hitch

New theme songs!






and


----------



## Gruvian




----------



## The Marauder

This one is probably a tad more fitting:


----------



## Derse Dreamer

aHAAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Dan E

I wish.


----------



## TimeIsExpensive




----------



## DreamersInGraves




----------



## Narcissus

Def. this, both in terms of music and lyrics


----------



## Laze

Everyone leaves before I manage to finish walking to the stage, they're all like 'What's all this shouting? This is just noise.'


----------



## Son of Mercury

So triumphant.


----------



## Mac The Knife




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This time, I'm going with a classic.




It's the story of my life tho.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

I couldn't choose just one so I chose two


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Mac The Knife




----------



## Arcypher




----------



## AlanMonTap




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## benoticed




----------



## HoldenCawffled




----------



## Suchi i Frutta




----------



## StarFollowed

Either





:kitteh:

Or







But most probably:


----------



## SalvinaZerelda




----------



## ShadowsRunner

What was life like on the other side I had always wandered, between the side glimpses of a nearly seen truth, that was covered in dust and ravenous moth-like fragments and illusions, to what I felt might hold a promise to an answer, to a real thing.


----------



## Adena

Always <3


----------



## Airest

and


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## SalvinaZerelda




----------



## Scarlet Eyes




----------



## wastethenight




----------



## zanah0dia




----------



## Turlowe

I couldn't pick any one song to be a theme for me/my life, but there are several which would be recurring themes for various points in it.


----------



## PSI Freeze

also


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder




----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## Real Observer

Oh, that's easy erc2:


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

*Enters thread in Slow- Motion*


----------



## Ausserirdische

I guess I got a new one now.


----------



## Jared Eggo




----------



## Cbyermen

Sorry for the swear, but it's 100% true.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## AlanMonTap




----------



## December Flower




----------



## Pixie Warrior

<3!

Power to you to those who ask in love!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Violetx




----------



## Super Luigi

*There are too many for me to choose just one so instead I'll just complain.
:tongue:*


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Kitty23




----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Kitty23




----------



## Anonymous Disaster




----------



## McFluff




----------



## leictreon

Right now, this...


----------



## Kitty23




----------



## leftover crack

* *


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid




----------



## RaisinKG

wow whats with all these vevo songs


----------



## Eset




----------



## Annie Anthonio




----------



## Eset




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## Deanmachine

one of many


----------



## blondemaiden




----------



## The CW

Stayin' Alive, baby


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## ninjahitsawall




----------



## RaisinKG




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Maybe

If I would have to pick a theme song as I walked around everywhere this would be it:


----------



## Angelo

And also dont stop me now, by Queen 
I dont feel like putting a link


----------



## leictreon




----------



## SilverFalcon

Got this as my ring tone:





Recently I'm learning to fly


----------



## Hexigoon

I imagine mine would be relaxed yet rather wistful and melancholic; feeling like it came out of a Ghibli film. Joe Hisaishi is one of my favorite living composers.






The mood is right, I play piano and I was born in Summer so this one fits quite well actually.


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Judson Joist

:crazy:





Bonetrousle totally reminds me of 'No One Lives Forever'. What do you think?
roud:


----------



## Bluezone

If I had a theme song, it would be very emotional and epic. I'm a first responder, and I'm pretty cool.


----------



## Lovable

Too cliche? Maybe, but


----------



## Scoobyscoob

My theme song at the moment.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

I changed my mind. This one is my theme song:


----------



## Doccium




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Turlowe




----------



## Skimt




----------



## OrangeBlossom




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Fleaswtracenpac




----------



## JackCharles




----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## Necrofantasia

They are equally adequate. Please do not make me choose one.


----------



## NIHM

I might even sing it like her. Compulsively till a new song takes over.


----------



## ExoGeniVI

Here is mine. This song describes me perfectly. I love Eddie Vedder, his lyrics are very relatable to me and my life and what I've gone through.


----------

